# Easton AXR Rear Road Wheel



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I went ahead and bought this wheel for $70 at Nashbar:
Easton AXR Rear Road Wheel - SRAM/Shimano - End of Summer Wheel Component and Tire Clearance

It's described as:
"Look no further for an aero upgrade that won't break the bank. The Easton AXR rear wheel is sleek and stylish with a 25mm-deep rim to provide a nice balance between wind-cheating aerodynamics and solid, predictable handling in crosswinds. Have no fear de-accelerating from hyper-drive as the machined sidewalls ensure rock solid braking performance. The Easton V5 hubs roll super-smooth yet keep maintenance to a minimum with their long-lasting, sealed cartridge bearings. Have no fear cranking out maximum watts as the butted stainless steel spokes are laced 2-cross on the drive side to handle the demands of stout power transmission while the non-drive side features 1-cross lacing. Hand-built and acoustically tuned from start to finish, the result is even, accurate spoke tension and outstanding durability.

•Aluminum alloy rim is lightweight, stiff, durable and has a 25mm deep profile for aerodynamics 
•Machined sidewall surface ensures perfectly smooth braking 
•Sleeved rim joint offers better rotating balance and low weight 
•Easton V5 hub with *sealed cartridge bearings for long-lasting, smooth-rolling performance *
•Steel cassette body is durable and SRAM/Shimano 9/10-speed compatible 
•Spokes are 2-cross on drive side for better power transmission, plus they're easy to replace and service"

I'm sure there's a lot of hype in that and there must be some reason it's on sale for $70 supposedly marked down from $250. I figured for that price I can't go that wrong. Given my frustration with my Mavic wheels, I don't think it would be much worse in regards to the problems I've had with the rear hubs. I've recently had a problem with a Kysrium Elite on my titanium bike. It's never seen a drop of water but I had to have the hub serviced because the cranks were turning on their own and it was making noise.

I've scoured the internet and been unable to find a single review of this brand of Easton wheel. Has anybody had any experience at all? What are my chances of getting through the winter season with this on my beater bike?


----------



## SlowestPoke (Feb 11, 2014)

How are the wheels ? Thinking of buying a rear to use on my trainer so I don't have to switch out tires every time I want to use it indoors this winter.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

SlowestPoke said:


> How are the wheels ? Thinking of buying a rear to use on my trainer so I don't have to switch out tires every time I want to use it indoors this winter.


I'm only having it put on today. Surprisingly, the Mavic wheel that gave me so many problems went quite a long time before recently starting to squeal again on fast descents. I've gotten over 8000 miles on it so I feel the time is right to go with the Easton wheel. I've been hard pressed to find much feedback about it. I'll report back once I've done a few rides with it.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I bought one when I needed warranty service on a Fulcrum rear wheel. Used it briefly and it seemed fine and true. Now it's my backup as warranty came through with a rear Fulcrum Racing 5 wheel. But the AXR is 10sp only.


----------



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

I bought a set for a low cost wheel set a year ago. For what you are paying its a lot of wheel. My set is still true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback about this wheel. I’m glad to hear that there haven’t been issues with it. It’s hard to believe that it was marked down this much without some kind of hidden problem. Maybe they just didn’t sell well for some reason. I’m still waiting to get my bike back from the shop but I’ll add my experience once I’ve done a few rides on it.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I did my first ride with it today - a 35 miler done mostly in the rain. I really like the wheel. It felt very smooth and the braking was superior to the Mavic. Maybe I was just used to the slight grinding feel of the Mavic but the difference in smoothness was very notable. My coasting felt faster and I don't feel like I lost anything on climbing. I don't know what the weight difference is between the two but the smoothness more than makes up for any possible weight increase.

For $70 this is a fantastic buy! I'll report back after a larger sample but just wanted to give a quick review.


----------

